# Excel 2003 Filter und Dropdown



## ratze79 (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß nicht ob das was ich vorhabe überhaupt mit Excel zu lösen ist, aber vielleicht habt ihr eine Idee.

Ich habe eine Tabelle in der stehen Lieferanten und deren Kontaktpersonen:
Firma1    Kontakt1
Firma1    Kontakt2
Firma2    Kontakt3
Firma2    Kontakt4
...

Ich möchte das die User sich über den Autofilter eine Firma aussuchen können und dann die Kontake der Firma angezeigt werden.
Soweit so gut, klappt ja auch.

Jetzt möchte ich aber die Kontakte der ausgewählten Firma in einem anderen Tabellenblatt als Dropdownliste benutzen, Problem an der Sache ist, wie bekomme ich die selektieren Zeilen des Autofilters in die Dropdownliste?

Vielleicht habt ihr eine Lösung, würde mich freuen.

Danke für eure Hilfe im Voraus.

Grüße
Ratze


----------

